# Anyone knows any other site with manuals?



## chavohawk (Feb 14, 2008)

Does anyone knows other sites with diferent airplanes manuals?

thanks


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 15, 2008)

chavohawk said:


> Does anyone knows other sites with diferent airplanes manuals?
> 
> thanks




Below are a few sites that I know of for aircraft manuals. Most of those are here in one form or another at least on WWII.

TailWheel.nl
Free Aircraft Checklists to Download
Messerschmitt Me410 on DetailSITE!
Pilot's Notes for Beaufighter 2nd Edition
Snafu's Target 4 Today Homepage
WWII Army Air Forces Collection
IL2 Manía - Portal dedicado al simulador Il2 Sturmovik, Forgotten Battles y Pacific Fighters
Luftwaffe Cockpitinstrumente Homepage Titelseite Instrumente Gertebrett Baumuster
National Archives of Australia
The DC3 manual
WWW.PBY.COM Home Page
SR-71 Online - The Blackbird Archive
The 109 Lair- The Online Source for Messerschmitt 109 information
Dornier 217 N 1* Temporaire
http://www.aeronca.com/manuals/
Beim-Zeugmeister: Homepage


----------



## Kurfürst (Feb 18, 2008)

This one : WW2 Fighter Aircraft Page - Jagdflugzeuge des 2. WK


----------



## Fokker D21 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Micdrow,

I can really use the Me 410 armament manual. My guess a "Gurtkasten" is an ammunition box? Does the WB 151A has either 1 Gurtkasten with 2 times 200 rounds or 2 Gurtkasten with 2 times 230 rounds for the two MG 151/20?

Furthermore if the Me 410 A-1/U4 with BK5 cannon also has the MG 17's, does that mean the Me 410 B-1/U4 with BK5 also has the MG 131's?


----------



## bf109 Emil (Apr 18, 2008)

Nanton Lancaster Society Air Museum

try here, it is a working museum, one can crawl and view the Lanc being re-built...i also purchased from their gift shop, a repo, yet detailed manual for Hurricanes and Spits...ie cockpit dimensions, start-up procedures, shut down procedure, do/don'ts etc for quite cheap, a few bucks...

bf109 Emil

If more detailed manuals are required, this society, is getting a lot of log books, flying items from WW2 pilots and families from past relatives, going here rather then collect dust in an attic...

bf109 Emil


----------

